# Industry News: Nikon posts another Nikon Z 9 teaser video, showcasing its 8K capabilities



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2021)

> Nikon has posted the second of four teasers for the upcoming Nikon Z 9, their flagship mirrorless camera body. Some describe it as a D850 and D6 in one camera body with some added features.
> The first teaser came out last week.
> 
> Nikon Z 9 Rumored Specifications from Nikon Rumors
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 13, 2021)

The only thing I found of value in that teaser is that the Z 9 can record 8K 30 for at least 1:20 at a safari.
It was not very obvious that it was 8K in the video


----------



## Rocksthaman (Oct 13, 2021)

No 30 min record limit. I hope this is the standard from here out.

Wouldn’t mind an update to the R5


----------



## entoman (Oct 13, 2021)

Let’s hope the next teaser actually tells us something we don’t all already know.


----------



## t.linn (Oct 13, 2021)

I know Canon's party line is that the R3 was designed for a very specific audience that doesn't need/want more than 24MP but I can't help wondering if having half the resolution of Sony and Nikon isn't going to end up hurting sales among other users. Obviously, people already invested in RF glass are less likely to jump ship over this but anyone transitioning from an older DSLR mount who is planning to replace their lenses anyway may be.


----------



## entoman (Oct 13, 2021)

t.linn said:


> I know Canon's party line is that the R3 was designed for a very specific audience that doesn't need/want more than 24MP but I can't help wondering if having half the resolution of Sony and Nikon isn't going to end up hurting sales among other users. Obviously, people already invested in RF glass are less likely to jump ship over this but anyone transitioning from an older DSLR mount who is planning to replace their lenses anyway may be.


For sure, there will be a small percentage who jump ship, but selling and replacing a complete system is a very expensive move.

And it’s not just about cost, many will also find it a daunting prospect to learn a new control system and overcome “muscle memory”. That probably applies particularly to pros, who can’t afford to miss vital shots during the adaptation period when switching brands.

Every new camera from Sony, Nikon and Canon will for a while offer something unique, or have some performance gain over the competition, but within a year or so that advantage is usually lost, as the various brands play catch up.

So I believe that most people will stay with their existing brand, and transition gradually from their DSLR glass to native mirrorless glass. In some cases Canon users probably retain their EF glass indefinitely - e.g. there’s little point in getting the RF 400mm F2.8L or the RF 600mm F4L if they already own the EF version, because the lenses are identical apart from the mount.

The extra resolution of the A1 and Z9 are certainly tempting, but I think Canon users who are spending that amount of money will just be patient and wait for the R1.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 13, 2021)

t.linn said:


> I know Canon's party line is that the R3 was designed for a very specific audience that doesn't need/want more than 24MP but I can't help wondering if having half the resolution of Sony and Nikon isn't going to end up hurting sales among other users. Obviously, people already invested in RF glass are less likely to jump ship over this but anyone transitioning from an older DSLR mount who is planning to replace their lenses anyway may be.



Nikon as sRAW and mRAW if you need smaller files out of it and crop mode. Now I would prefer if it was 24 MP, but I am not going to turn my nose up at the Z9 (nor R3 if the Z9 doesn't have good animal tracking) based on how many pixels it outputs. All the pictures on my wall as A2 or larder from 18-24 MP bodies and no one could tell you which came from a 5D Mark II vs the 1Dx or the Z6 (though I know the Z6 images right away as they seem more '3D').


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 13, 2021)

entoman said:


> The extra resolution of the A1 and Z9 are certainly tempting, but I think Canon users who are spending that amount of money will just be patient and wait for the R1.



Hopefully in 3-4 years time we'll get back to picking camera's based on which lenses you own/want to own instead of on daft spec wars on bodies. I don't recall Canon 5d3/4 users having to jump to the Nikon D850 (arguably the best DSLR made) just because Nikon were a wee bit ahead. And I don't think Nikon shooters are jumping to Canon just because the R5 is spectacular... trading in lenses is expensive.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 14, 2021)

entoman said:


> For sure, there will be a small percentage who jump ship, but selling and replacing a complete system is a very expensive move.


R mount allows a transition to RF lenses over time which is a big benefit and why I migrated to R mount but I could have easily done the same to Sony using Metabones adapted EF lenses and then migrating to Sony lenses over time. Adapted EF lenses on R mount is seamless and better than the Sony option but ultimately still replacing a complete system over time. Complicating the migration for me was the cost of a new underwater housing which is another USD1700 so moving to Sony/Nikon was line ball for me cost-wise. My old 5Div housing is still unsold after a year on the market. Covid has definitely affected this.
Canon users would not have jumped to Sony for 5 years if not for Metabones/etc adapters allowing EF lens usage.



entoman said:


> Every new camera from Sony, Nikon and Canon will for a while offer something unique, or have some performance gain over the competition, but within a year or so that advantage is usually lost, as the various brands play catch up.


True, but Canon was quite late to the mirrorless party as Sony's A7/A7R had a 5 year time advantage for users to switch. Even now, the RP/R bodies were and still are a hybrid DLSR/mirrorless offering by reusing 4-5 year old sensors. Although the RP/R were released 2-3 years old there are multiple replacement rumours and are clearly priced lower than respective 6Dii/5Div bodies even though they are arguably better in many aspects. The "year or so" advantage may be truer now but certainly wasn't for 5 years.



entoman said:


> So I believe that most people will stay with their existing brand, and transition gradually from their DSLR glass to native mirrorless glass. In some cases Canon users probably retain their EF glass indefinitely -


I believe that there will be at least 10 years of RF and EF lenses used on R bodies. RF lenses are generally priced higher but have some unique advantages over their EF counterparts. I wouldn't replace my EF16-35mm/4 lens with the RF14-35mm/4 simply due to the increased cost.



entoman said:


> e.g. there’s little point in getting the RF 400mm F2.8L or the RF 600mm F4L if they already own the EF version, because the lenses are identical apart from the mount.


Not quite identical. Yes, the welded adapter provides additional rigidity but there are other advantages:
- compatibility with RF 1.4/2x teleconverters
- increased CIPA image stabilisation
- R mount connectivity allowing faster AF by delivering more power to the AF motors
but I agree that optically there is no benefit to upgrade if you currently have the EF version



entoman said:


> The extra resolution of the A1 and Z9 are certainly tempting, but I think Canon users who are spending that amount of money will just be patient and wait for the R1.


We are assuming that the R1 will be high res/8k. I think that it would be a mis-step for Canon not to have this resolution but traditionally the 1D series never had high res sensors.
Many current 1D users will jump to the R3 for its obvious benefits over the 1Dxiii but will they then buy the R1?
I'm surprised that the A1's price has not deterred popularity especially as the A9ii's price is so much cheaper if the target audience is only sports/photojournalists.
It isn't clear to me what the R1's market niche will be. It may be a R5 on steroids ie combining high res/sports AF/global shutter/16 bit monster that we can only drool over due to the high price


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 14, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> We are assuming that the R1 will be high res/8k. I think that it would be a mis-step for Canon not to have this resolution but traditionally the* 1D series never had high res sensors*.
> Many current 1D users will jump to the R3 for its obvious benefits over the 1Dxiii but will they then buy the R1?
> I'm surprised that the A1's price has not deterred popularity especially as the A9ii's price is so much cheaper if the target audience is only sports/photojournalists.
> It isn't clear to me what the R1's market niche will be. It may be a R5 on steroids ie combining high res/sports AF/global shutter/16 bit monster that we can only drool over due to the high price


The 1DS series led the way in resolution for years.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 14, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> ...I don't recall Canon 5d3/4 users having to jump to the Nikon D850 (arguably the best DSLR made) just because Nikon were a wee bit ahead. And I don't think Nikon shooters are jumping to Canon just because the R5 is spectacular... trading in lenses is expensive.


Then maybe you missed my thread: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/my-experience-from-canon-5d4-to-nikon-d850.37563/
You are correct about one thing: trading lenses (and bodies) is expensive. Ironically if I were to go mirrorless today I would probably go back to Canon because their R lens lineup is far better than Nikon's Z lens lineup. I find it interesting this second teaser promotes wildlife safaris when they don't have any telephoto lenses other than a 70-200.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 14, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The 1DS series led the way in resolution for years.


You are right that the 1DS from 2002-2012 had the FF sensor and higher resolution. Interesting to see the mp evolution over the last decade...
1DX series replaced both 1D/1Ds in 2012 with ~20mp
M6 with 24mp from 2017
6Dii with 26mp from 2017
5Div with 30mp from 2016
M6ii with 32mp from 2019
R5 with 45mp from 2020
5DS/R with 50mp from 2015
R1 = ?


----------



## HJN (Oct 14, 2021)

MrFotoFool said:


> ... Ironically if I were to go mirrorless today I would probably go back to Canon because their R lens lineup is far better than Nikon's Z lens lineup. *I find it interesting this second teaser promotes wildlife safaris when they don't have any telephoto lenses other than a 70-200.*



If you look closely, you might see the new 100-400mm hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 14, 2021)

MrFotoFool said:


> Then maybe you missed my thread: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/my-experience-from-canon-5d4-to-nikon-d850.37563/
> You are correct about one thing: trading lenses (and bodies) is expensive. Ironically if I were to go mirrorless today I would probably go back to Canon because their R lens lineup is far better than Nikon's Z lens lineup. I find it interesting this second teaser promotes wildlife safaris when they don't have any telephoto lenses other than a 70-200.



I switched to Nikon because the R lineup was dreadful (R/RP). The Z9 looks like it is coming with the 100-400 and likely the 400 S as well. These are expected by the end of the financial year along with the 600 S. And you can adapt F super tele lenses... or even EF lenses.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 14, 2021)

As a long time Canon user, I have never used Nikon gear. Nevertheless, I have always admired their cameras, especially the D850 and its capabilities, not to mention Nikon's commitment to their user base. While the Mirrorless Z offerings have been a little slow out of the gate, they are improving with every new iteration and I wish Nikon every success with the Z9 and hope they hit it out of the park and make this body a dream come true for the Nikon community. The marketplace needs Nikon to keep things interesting and competitive, pushing all Mfgs to continue to innovate, not to mention satisfying Nikon's loyal user base. So, I hope they sell a ton of Z9s'. Go Nikon......


----------



## mpmark (Oct 14, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The only thing I found of value in that teaser is that the Z 9 can record 8K 30 for at least 1:20 at a safari.
> It was not very obvious that it was 8K in the video



Were you watching on a 8k display? Then it won’t be “very obvious”.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Oct 14, 2021)

The Z9 will all come down to focus and tracking. Nikon is known for build quality and high MP in cameras. I had a play with the R3 at the Photography Show, I wasn’t blown away especially as 24MP. 
Canon will need something else to compete with the A1 and Z9 as the MP sells cameras and for me is an important thing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2021)

Adam Shutter Bug said:


> ...as the MP sells cameras and for me is an important thing.


Sony and Nikon have generally had higher MP cameras than Canon for quite some time, so since 'MP sells cameras' Sony and Nikon must sell more cameras than Canon. Except...they don't. Canon sells more cameras than Sony and Nikon combined. But if MP is what matters to you, then by all means, buy a Sony or a Nikon.


----------



## Czardoom (Oct 14, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Hopefully in 3-4 years time we'll get back to picking camera's based on which lenses you own/want to own instead of on daft spec wars on bodies.....


I think most serous photographers already do - and have always done so. The main brands now have cameras that essentially do the same thing and have similar specs.


----------



## SHAMwow (Oct 14, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> You are right that the 1DS from 2002-2012 had the FF sensor and higher resolution. Interesting to see the mp evolution over the last decade...
> 1DX series replaced both 1D/1Ds in 2012 with ~20mp
> M6 with 24mp from 2017
> 6Dii with 26mp from 2017
> ...


I don't know what it is, but I still miss my 5D IV sensor from time to time. Something about that sensor just produced such rich images, as well as RAW files that graded beautifully. Maybe that 30mp sweet spot, idk. I still think that is one of Canon's best.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 14, 2021)

SHAMwow said:


> I don't know what it is, but I still miss my 5D IV sensor from time to time. Something about that sensor just produced such rich images, as well as RAW files that graded beautifully. Maybe that 30mp sweet spot, idk. I still think that is one of Canon's best.


Considering Canon stills mfgs and sells the 5D iv body, a lot of people out there agree with you. However, if I were considering it, I would prob opt for the bargain priced 5DSr body instead, refurbished version, which one can find on the Canon store periodically, for around $1200.00.


----------



## entoman (Oct 15, 2021)

pic said:


> I'm one of those thinking about jumping ship....The lack of resolution on the R3 make that a very hard sell to me.



I can certainly understand why you think the 24MP of the R3 is too limiting, although I doubt if you’d notice the difference compared to the 30MP of the 5DMkiv or the 20MP of the 7DMkii.



pic said:


> - The lack of in-body GPS (the only one that works) on the R5 make that a no-go for me as reliable GPS is essential for my work.


It only takes a moment to get a GPS reading on a phone, so why is it so important to you, to have in-body GPS? If you are concerned about matching the camera images to the phone coordinates, why not just take a photo of the phone's GPS readings as soon as you arrive at a new location?



pic said:


> A zoom that works in the other direction, swapped focus and zoom rings on lenses, button positions etc. seems minor in comparison to relearn to be fair.



Some people can adapt to new cameras more quickly than others. Personally I hate changing cameras more often than is necessary, due to muscle-memory issues, and of course the cost.

If you shoot landscapes or other subjects where you can take a bit of time, switching to a different control system probably wouldn’t be a problem. But if you shoot sports, wildlife or other active subjects, you could easily find yourself missing once-in-a-lifetime moments when you turn that zoom ring the wrong way, or fumble to make some other necessary adjustment.



pic said:


> AFAIK there are EF to Z mount adapters just as there are adapters for EF to RF so the very expensive glass should still be usable to some degree. But even with a switch the RF I'd be looking at (eventually) replacing glass over the next years anyway - I don't like adapters at all. The more stuff you have in there, the more that can go wrong.



Adaptors vary hugely, so it’s important to choose a body/lens/adaptor combination that works well enough for whatever subject matter you shoot. EF lenses works perfectly on R bodies, although RF glass definitely offers improvements in AF speed and better stabilisation.

The most recent Metabones EF-Sony adaptors seem to work very well, but I’d say that using EF lenses on a Nikon or even a Panasonic was pushing your luck. Much of course depends on whether you are shooting action or passive subjects.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2021)

pic said:


> I'm one of those thinking about jumping ship. I'm deeply invested in the EF ecosystem. But currently the RF offering still lacks any good body to replace my 5DmkIVs and 7DmkII.


The R3 delivers higher resolution than the 5DIV, because of the weaker OLPF. 



pic said:


> The way they released the R3: I'm far from impressed: to keep the showstopper (for me anyway) hidden till the last moment: that's a dent in my trust in Canon.


Canon handled the R3 as usual, they have never announced the MP count of a new ILC ahead of the actual launch announcement. Your disappointment in the MP count may be showstopping for you, but probably not for the target market.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 15, 2021)

t.linn said:


> I know Canon's party line is that the R3 was designed for a very specific audience that doesn't need/want more than 24MP but I can't help wondering if having half the resolution of Sony and Nikon isn't going to end up hurting sales among other users. Obviously, people already invested in RF glass are less likely to jump ship over this but anyone transitioning from an older DSLR mount who is planning to replace their lenses anyway may be.


Of course, it will but the people who only wanted 24 M would not have bought it.
Different cameras for different customers.
I fully expect the R1 to be an 8K camera unless Canon runs into difficulty delivering that in time for the Olympics.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 15, 2021)

entoman said:


> For sure, there will be a small percentage who jump ship, but selling and replacing a complete system is a very expensive move.


Not really.
Most people have not been in the RF system very long.
I am not 100% Canon anyway.
It frankly shocks me when people make such a big deal over switching systems.
Buy whatever gear that suits you.
It is none of my business.
I do not care either way.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 15, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Hopefully in 3-4 years time we'll get back to picking camera's based on which lenses you own/want to own instead of on daft spec wars on bodies.


So much this!


----------



## navastronia (Oct 15, 2021)

mpmark said:


> Were you watching on a 8k display? Then it won’t be “very obvious”.



With good vision, you can tell when content is being downscaled to your display.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 15, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Not really.
> Most people have not been in the RF system very long.
> I am not 100% Canon anyway.
> It frankly shocks me when people make such a big deal over switching systems.
> ...


It's a big deal because some people have to spend 10s of $1000s to get back to where they were with the old system. If people have a lot of disposable income I guess that is nothing for those people.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 16, 2021)

entoman said:


> [..]It only takes a moment to get a GPS reading on a phone[..]


In-phone GPS isn't actual GPS, it depends on the phone network providing doing a lot of the heavy lifting. And both the resolution and accuracy are at least an order of magnitude worse compared to stand alone GPS receivers. 

The original comment was about *reliable* GPS, you dropped that qualifier in your response.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 16, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> [..]Not quite identical. Yes, the welded adapter provides additional rigidity but there are other advantages:
> - compatibility with RF 1.4/2x teleconverters
> - increased CIPA image stabilisation
> - R mount connectivity allowing faster AF by delivering more power to the AF motors
> ...


Two users of the RF600mm on the fredmiranda forum say that they feel that the RF + RF2x performs better than the EF + EF2x, but they both admit they haven't done side-by-side comparisons.
Assuming the performance is indeed better, it's likely due to the teleconverter being a better match, not because the lens is different.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Two users of the RF600mm on the fredmiranda forum say that they feel that the RF + RF2x performs better than the EF + EF2x, but they both admit they haven't done side-by-side comparisons.
> Assuming the performance is indeed better, it's likely due to the teleconverter being a better match, no because the lens is different.


My experience is that the combination of the RF 100-500mm + RF 2x is significantly better than the EF 100-400mm II + EF 2xTCIII. It might be because the RF lens is better designed to take a 2xTC, but the RF 1.4x and EF 1.4xTCIII seem to have similar effects on the respective lenses. My guess is that the RF 2x is a better extender.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 17, 2021)

t.linn said:


> I know Canon's party line is that the R3 was designed for a very specific audience that doesn't need/want more than 24MP but I can't help wondering if having half the resolution of Sony and Nikon isn't going to end up hurting sales among other users. Obviously, people already invested in RF glass are less likely to jump ship over this but anyone transitioning from an older DSLR mount who is planning to replace their lenses anyway may be.



It was difficult to wrap my arms around the R3 being a mirrorless version of the 10-year-old 1DX and I kept waving my credit card in the hopes I would see a 60-80mp R3. Canon is smart enough to provide a high-resolution camera as Nikon is releasing and why they would trip and fall with the R3 is beyond me. I would be interested in comparing early sales of the R3 vs the R5 to see if other photographers feel the same way that I do?


----------



## jam05 (Oct 17, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> No 30 min record limit. I hope this is the standard from here out.
> 
> Wouldn’t mind an update to the R5


With caveats, same as Sony. There is always a limitation depending on location and application.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 17, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> It was difficult to wrap my arms around the R3 being a mirrorless version of the 10-year-old 1DX and I kept waving my credit card in the hopes I would see a 60-80mp R3. Canon is smart enough to provide a high-resolution camera as Nikon is releasing and why they would trip and fall with the R3 is beyond me. I would be interested in comparing early sales of the R3 vs the R5 to see if other photographers feel the same way that I d





Codebunny said:


> I switched to Nikon because the R lineup was dreadful (R/RP). The Z9 looks like it is coming with the 100-400 and likely the 400 S as well. These are expected by the end of the financial year along with the 600 S. And you can adapt F super tele lenses... or even EF lenses.


About time they ship in any quantity will be well into 2022 or later. And by that time other competition. No advantage at all. Marketing releases don't equal to sales or shipping.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 17, 2021)

With no end in sight for supply chain issues, dont see any upside in marking releases for an unavailable product. Niche specialty cameras in limited availability.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Oct 17, 2021)

jam05 said:


> With caveats, same as Sony. There is always a limitation depending on location and application.


What are the Caveats with Sony again ? I’ve got an A7siii here right beside R5/R6 and I’ve yet to see it.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 17, 2021)

jam05 said:


> About time they ship in any quantity will be well into 2022 or later. And by that time other competition. No advantage at all. Marketing releases don't equal to sales or shipping.



The Z9 will last 4+ years until the Z9ii comes out. I fully expect we wont see a R3ii in 2022/2023 so I am not expecting to suddenly have a 'old' camera. I can't get hold of a RF 100-500 or 600 f/4.0 just now ether so the point is mute. If I could get a R3 now, I would be stuck with a 600 f/11 until the middle or end of 2022.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 17, 2021)

entoman said:


> It only takes a moment to get a GPS reading on a phone, so why is it so important to you, to have in-body GPS? If you are concerned about matching the camera images to the phone coordinates, why not just take a photo of the phone's GPS readings as soon as you arrive at a new location?


Of course my 6D2 does GPS. But when I am traveling with my G5X II, rather than linking it with the Canon app, I will just take a shot at the new location with the phone, and then use the time and location data of the picture back home to correlate with the time stamps of the pictures. At one spot in Hawaii, I did that, and later when I was picking out photos to print for framing and decorating my guest room, I discovered that one was made on my iPhone 6S.


----------



## entoman (Oct 18, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Of course my 6D2 does GPS. But when I am traveling with my G5X II, rather than linking it with the Canon app, I will just take a shot at the new location with the phone, and then use the time and location data of the picture back home to correlate with the time stamps of the pictures. At one spot in Hawaii, I did that, and later when I was picking out photos to print for framing and decorating my guest room, I discovered that one was made on my iPhone 6S.



Yes, that’s exactly what I do, but see the reply from keonkooi, who needs more accurate and reliable data than can be apparently achieved by that method.

I can fully understand his point, as the locations on Google Maps and Apple Maps (which use location data from phones) are frequently wildly inaccurate, as I’ve recently found out when trying to pin down locations in Peru and Kenya.



koenkooi said:


> In-phone GPS isn't actual GPS, it depends on the phone network providing doing a lot of the heavy lifting. And both the resolution and accuracy are at least an order of magnitude worse compared to stand alone GPS receivers.
> 
> The original comment was about *reliable* GPS, you dropped that qualifier in your response.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 18, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I would be interested in comparing early sales of the R3 vs the R5


Both cameras have a crazy amount of preorders.
Pretty much every camera Canon makes sells very well.
Pretty much every time people say they are going to bomb.
Like the overheating R5 and the crippled m50.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Both cameras have a crazy amount of preorders.
> Pretty much every camera Canon makes sells very well.
> Pretty much every time people say they are going to bomb.
> Like the overheating R5 and the crippled m50.


Yeah, it’s amazing how much smarter this forum is compared to Canon.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 18, 2021)

jam05 said:


> With no end in sight for supply chain issues, dont see any upside in marking releases for an unavailable product. Niche specialty cameras in limited availability.


The a1 and R3 are selling in pretty high numbers.
It is hard to call them niche.
The a1 was never even marketed as a speciality camera.
Sony marketed the a1 as the all-in-one flagship model.
My theory is that Canon is marketing the R3 as a specialty camera just to justify the price tag.
The majority of 1DX users were never sports users.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 18, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> The Z9 will last 4+ years until the Z9ii comes out. I fully expect we wont see a R3ii in 2022/2023 so I am not expecting to suddenly have a 'old' camera. I can't get hold of a RF 100-500 or 600 f/4.0 just now ether so the point is mute. If I could get a R3 now, I would be stuck with a 600 f/11 until the middle or end of 2022.


We will almost certainly see an R1 by then.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 18, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> We will almost certainly see an R1 by then.



I am not expecting the R1 until the next Olympics, it takes time to develop a new processor. And then that'll be delayed too.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 19, 2021)

pic said:


> I fully get my use case isn't the typical one. But there are tons of reasons to have good, very reliable GPS tagging in the body of a camera. And Canon made the 7DmkII and 5DmkIV that both do a splendid job at it. I don't think it's too much to ask of Canon to keep that feature for those of us who desperately need it in the replacement body and not be able/willing to deal with a poor mans' solution - even if we have hands-on experience in how (bad) it was before those cameras came to market - and some of us still suffering daily from that lack decades later.


Yes, clearly your use case is very different from mine. I use the phone for geotagging one way or the other when I’m traveling with my small travel camera. Around home, I am using my 6D2, often in walking distance from my house, since I am shooting pictures for the neighborhood website or newsletter and scenic things in nearby woods, including those behind my house. So a lot of the time, the GPS is used for setting the clock in the camera more than location. And if I am driving somewhere to shoot, I know where I went, usually with the destination in mind before I head out. But I’m glad to have the metadata for reference.

It is not a surprise that my G5X II doesn’t have built-in GPS. It can use the phone well enough that I can tell where I was on the Antrim Coast when I shot a picture. But I am shocked that newer and I guess somewhat more expensive R mount cameras don’t all have GPS. Since I’m not in the market for one, I haven’t paid much attention to the features or lack thereof in those cameras.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 19, 2021)

entoman said:


> Yes, that’s exactly what I do, but see the reply from keonkooi, who needs more accurate and reliable data than can be apparently achieved by that method.
> 
> I can fully understand his point, as the locations on Google Maps and Apple Maps (which use location data from phones) are frequently wildly inaccurate, as I’ve recently found out when trying to pin down locations in Peru and Kenya.


FWIW, with my Yashica Mat 124G I do something similar, take a picture of the viewfinder, that way I not only get the location, but also the timestamp when I add an EXIF to the scanned photo. I still have to write down the shutterspeed and aperture by hand, though.


----------



## entoman (Oct 19, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> FWIW, with my Yashica Mat 124G I do something similar, take a picture of the viewfinder, that way I not only get the location, but also the timestamp when I add an EXIF to the scanned photo. I still have to write down the shutterspeed and aperture by hand, though.


It’s great that you are still using a Yashicamat - enjoy! I’ve had a few TLRs in my time, including a Rolleiflex, and a couple of obscure brands that you probably haven’t encountered - Weltaflex and Toyotaflex.

I then worked my way through a series of SLRs - Praktica, Chinon, Miranda, Fujica, Konica, Yashica, Contax, Nikon and finally Minolta, before progressing to digital. Happy days!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 20, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> I am not expecting the R1 until the next Olympics, it takes time to develop a new processor. And then that'll be delayed too.


The 1DX III was released in December of 2019.
I am just adding 4 years.
Although I could see it slipping into 2024.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 21, 2021)

NikonRumors just posted this on the Z9: https://nikonrumors.com/2021/10/20/...ly-leaked-picture-of-the-z9.aspx/#more-161850
Of the three quotes in bullet points, the third is the one that interests me the most: the price "is going to be a surprise, of the positive one".


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 22, 2021)

MrFotoFool said:


> NikonRumors just posted this on the Z9: https://nikonrumors.com/2021/10/20/...ly-leaked-picture-of-the-z9.aspx/#more-161850
> Of the three quotes in bullet points, the third is the one that interests me the most: the price "is going to be a surprise, of the positive one".


I am not sure why Nikon would come out with a lower price on the Z 9 unless they realize they can't pack enough power into a smaller Z 8 body.
Nikon has a pretty arbitrary numbering scheme.
There is nothing saying that Z 9 has to be the flagship just like the R3 is not the Canon flagship.


----------



## TravelerNick (Oct 25, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> There is nothing saying that Z 9 has to be the flagship just like the R3 is not the Canon flagship.



The difference is Nikon has stated the Z9 is D6 class. That's different then what Canon has done with the R3.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2021)

MrFotoFool said:


> NikonRumors just posted this on the Z9: https://nikonrumors.com/2021/10/20/...ly-leaked-picture-of-the-z9.aspx/#more-161850
> Of the three quotes in bullet points, the third is the one that interests me the most: the price "is going to be a surprise, of the positive one".


Thanks for the heads up. What interested me most was: "The *dual-pixel* sensor will allow an EVF near equal to an optical viewfinder, faster frame rates, effectively no blackout, and no significant rolling shutter." Canon's dual pixel technology is a real plus, and if Nikon has it too then it's kudos to them. Maybe Nikon js buying its sensor from Canon .


----------

